# Lounger Plans



## drbyte (Apr 12, 2007)

Fellow sawdust makers, I need some help. I saw a plan in a magazine, from several years ago, for a lounge chair/recliner type thing. It was probably Popular Science or Popular Mechanics. I cannot find it again. I was wondering if anyone out there could recall such a beast. It was made with 2×2 frame materials and had a reclining back. There were magazine/book shelves in it and a light overhead I think. It may even have had a place for a small TV, can't quite remember that for sure. This is driving me crazy (not really a drive, just a short putt) and has been for months! I may not build it, but I really want to see it again. Anyone out there up for the challenge of finding this item?? Anyone remember seeing it? Was I dreaming? It was probably sometime in the 70's or early 80's. Sure would appreciate any and all hints or clues on where to look. Thanks to all.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Here's one but it may not be the one your looking for.

http://www.craftsmanspace.com/free-projects/sun-lounger-plan.html


----------



## drbyte (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks for the effort Jim. That is a nice looking lounger but not the one I'm trying to find. The one I'm looking for had cushions on it and an overhead book shelf/magazine rack. I thought I kept the magazine it was in but cannot find it anywhere.


----------

